# Reverse Cell Phone



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone know a good and reliable reverse cell phone lookup service? I just don't wanna be giving off my credit card number to some random agency online!

Thank You!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Who's asking?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

spitfire said:


> Does anyone know a good and reliable reverse cell phone lookup service? I just don't wanna be giving off my credit card number to some random agency online!
> 
> Thank You!


I don't blame you. I'd be fairly reluctant to give out a credit card # over the phone unless I know who I'm talking to (Ie. I typically only give it out if I called them at a number I found). You probably should ask for their name and a landline phone # of the company.

I've often refused to give my credit card number out to charities requesting donations over the phone, and ask them to send me a mail request (Canada post mail that is), even for charities like my University that I can see the area code is from Manitoba. How do I know they are who they say they are.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

no no ok. This is totally fraud related. I have the perpetrator's cell phone number and I need to reverse lookup the address.

I just don't want to give my credit card to random online cell phone lookup agiencies because they tend to store that crap in their databases, and I don't want that. Unless someone has a preferred source (other than 411, haha canada411 is super weak) then let me know.

It would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Unlike telephone directories of land lines, there is no public listing of cell phone users numbers, nor is there any obligation for the subscriber to list their number anywhere. Numbers are assigned to cell companies in blocks.

Getting a cell subscriber's name and address would generally require a warrant or court order to the cell phone company to divulge their subscribers' private info. Hence the popularity of cell phones for the use of scammers and fraudsters.

If you have a potentially criminal fraud situation, contact the police.

Or get someone else to call them from another number, and pretext them -- tell 'em they have won a contest and you need an address to mail the prize to.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

